# i love crystalled LIME!



## iiifugaziii (Mar 20, 2007)

I used to wear this stuff everyday lol. so i'm BRINGIN IT BACK!!!!!!
check out my pink neck. i'm so nw. not even funny.


Eyes: sharkskin shadestick base w/ hush ccb
humid/carbon on the lid blended out 
Vex as highlight
little bit of reflects red on highlight too (can't really see it... daaaang)
red cherry lashes... don't know what number..s orry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




crystalled lime glitter/humid/blacktrack on bottom

face:
photo finish,
fix fluid w/ loose powder,
berry boost clinique blush,
omega w/ fix + in my whacky eyebrows.

lips:
pink freeze lipstick and Mlle lipstick on top


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 20, 2007)

dam woman ur HOT. the green is sexy too.


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats incredibly sexy! I love this look on you!


----------



## missy29 (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks unreal!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, that looks so pretty!!! What a gorgeous color green, LOVE IT! You are very pretty, i just love to look at all your FOTD's!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks awesome, love it! You are so gorgeous


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Mar 20, 2007)

this is gorgoeus and so are youuuuu


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 20, 2007)

and crystalled lime loves you right back! this is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG, how fu**ing hot are you??? Love the piercing...and the MU


----------



## Ciara (Mar 20, 2007)

Def. HOTT!!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 20, 2007)

very pretty! love the glitterliner!


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 21, 2007)

Hawt! I love it...your skin is gorgeous


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Mar 21, 2007)

ooooh i love it....you are so cute!


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 21, 2007)

I have something similar to this at home!  I'm going to try this for the weekend!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 21, 2007)

I deMAND more FOTDs from  you missy!! WOW!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 21, 2007)

amazing!!!!!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Mar 21, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love your FOTD's! What color do you wear in SFF? We look to be similar in coloring and I am having a hard time finding the perfect shade so I mix 2 or 3 colors lol!


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg..tutorial please?


----------



## franimal (Mar 21, 2007)

thats amazing, seriously do a tutorial....howd u get the glitter to stick?


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 21, 2007)

love it. it's sexy!


----------



## mallory (Mar 21, 2007)

gorgeous! love your skin..it's pristine.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 21, 2007)

I always love your posts.  Everything you wear looks ultra sexy on you!


----------



## Renee (Mar 21, 2007)

I love all your photos!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks very much !!!!!!!!! you guys are so awesome and nice to me  i love it


----------



## tanbelina (Mar 21, 2007)

that is an amazingly hot color! i'm jealous!


----------



## iio (Mar 21, 2007)

beautiful make up! I love your hair btw


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 21, 2007)

wow very pretty


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 21, 2007)

I love it! U should do a tutorial on this look if u have the time.
its HOT!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 21, 2007)

beautiful look


----------



## stevoulina (Mar 21, 2007)

You're gorgeous girl!!!!


----------



## linkas (Mar 21, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! Very pretty as always, girl!


----------



## jsimpson (Mar 21, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 21, 2007)

Dang you're beautiful!


----------



## SandMantas (Mar 21, 2007)

I love this! Gorgeous.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Mar 21, 2007)

thats hottttttttt


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 21, 2007)

I Always LOVE your FOTD's and this is no exception, the green below is sexxxxy!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 21, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## DevinGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

_*Hot hot hot!!!!*_


----------



## Saints (Mar 21, 2007)

Love the glitter


----------



## User67 (Mar 21, 2007)

That is like the prettiest green ever! The whole look is hot!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 21, 2007)

i love the eyes!


----------



## ben (Mar 21, 2007)

so hot in here!


----------



## Simi (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_I always love your posts. Everything you wear looks ultra sexy on you!_

 

Yep i think that way too.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 21, 2007)

you look amazing! i looove that glitter.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Mar 21, 2007)

This is freaking incredible! I LOVE the green liner...I gotta try this!


----------



## RobinG (Mar 21, 2007)

God woman you put the "T" in Hot


----------



## danabird (Mar 21, 2007)

you look flawless


----------



## n_c (Mar 21, 2007)

Dang! That looks hot!!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 22, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 22, 2007)

ooo, this is so hot!  i love it!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 22, 2007)

You're so hott! lol I love your makeup, it looks amazing. I can't wait until you move to Seattle and get a job at the MAC freestanding store, I'll come have you do my makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm from WA and read it in the Washington St. residents thread hehe)


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nikki0211* 

 
_You're so hott! lol I love your makeup, it looks amazing. I can't wait until you move to Seattle and get a job at the MAC freestanding store, I'll come have you do my makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm from WA and read it in the Washington St. residents thread hehe)_

 
hey! i'm actually currently going through the interview process for an assistant manager position at the southcenter mall! but yes... if i get the job I will definately do your make-up!!! it'd be fun!


----------



## NFTP (Mar 22, 2007)

the combo of colors looks amazing on you.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 22, 2007)

Those colours are hot on you, you look gorgeous!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 22, 2007)

I love your make-up !!!


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Mar 22, 2007)

Wooooow! Great look.
You're stunning!


----------



## ColdNovember (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow! -U look beautiful. I've been trying to figure out ways to use my crystalled lime. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## kimb (Mar 22, 2007)

Again... simplay amzing


----------



## frank (Mar 24, 2007)

you always have the coolest fotd.


----------



## maryland (Mar 24, 2007)

i <3 everything, the eyes make up is awesome, and the lips, the blush also your skin....your skin is impressive btw :O


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 25, 2007)

So pretty!  I might have to pull out the crystalled lime and create some looks!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 25, 2007)

so pretty. i love your eye-mu.


----------



## Midgard (Mar 25, 2007)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Mar 25, 2007)

your skin = flawless!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Mar 10, 2008)

gawwwwwwjuss!!!!  that green just sets it apart from your ordinary smokey eye look...


----------



## Jot (Mar 10, 2008)

wow! stunning x


----------



## elisabethlayton (Mar 10, 2008)

Love it... I might have to try that sometime!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 10, 2008)

Damn Thats Hot!


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 10, 2008)

how do you do that flawless eyeshadow? like the fading of the dark one with the one on the brow area? is there a technique to that or the brush it self, how? if i try to do that on my crease with any eyeshadow it looks rought at the edges or if i try to blend it, then it looks too blend it ...still nice, but not the way that i wanted to look. can


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 10, 2008)

how do you do that flawless eyeshadow? like the fading of the dark one with the one on the brow area? is there a technique to that or the brush it self, how? if i try to do that on my crease with any eyeshadow it looks rought at the edges or if i try to blend it, then it looks too blend it ...still nice, but not the way that i wanted to look. can you make a step by step with pictures this process?????


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 11, 2008)

That is sooo gorgeous! I have to try that


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 11, 2008)

i love the whole look!!! the green is gorgeous and i love the color of your lips
great job


----------



## Cali.MAC.Mommy (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow! Way Hott.


----------

